# Caesar Creek with the kayak?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m thinking about trying the crappie at Caesar Creek, and I have not been there in about 5-6 years. I used to put-in at Wellman’s (before there was a Marina). Is it still a suitable place to put-in a kayak, or is it so busy now that I should explore other options? Also, is there a map that shows the no wake zones on the lake? If I remember correctly, it was no wake south (towards the dam) from Wellman’s?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The campground area would be a good place. They actually have an area to lunch kayaks next to the boat ramps. It's my understanding that you don't have to be camping to use the facilities. You'll also be in a no wake area!


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

You are correct Rooster, there is a no wake zone from Wellman's to the dam, at least for those who obey the rules. You shouldn't have much of a problem launching your kayak. Good luck to you.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

The campground charges a $3.00 fee until Labor Day. The main no wake zone there is up the creek, which is good crappie fishing. Go during the week in the evening and hopefully you won't have too many boats to deal with.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dude, just get to the campground ramp before 7am... and you will not have to pay anything


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

True. I don't mind paying the $3.00 fee. It would cost me more than $3.00 in gas to pull my boat to another ramp. Plus, the lines at the campground are short if there is a line.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I've launched at wellman with my yak. I don't use the ramps though because it's not necessary and it holds up the ramp line. Plus if there is a line you don't have to wait by not using the ramp.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah… Well I mind !!! it's a public lake and that ramp is public access .... it's a complete BS three dollar fee


----------



## yakguy (Jan 24, 2015)

Launching a kayak at Wellman's is very convenient, there is a flat and open area to the right of the the boat ramps, and it doesn't interfere with boats being launched.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> yeah… Well I mind !!! it's a public lake and that ramp is public access .... it's a complete BS three dollar fee


 Count your blessings---- there could be a five dollar fee at every ramp 
I canoe most of the State Park lakes and seldom use a ramp, there is plenty of easy access on most lakes away from crowded ramps.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Originally, the campground ramp was going to be for campers only. If they weren't busy ,they would let you use the ramp for free. Next anyone could use the ramp free of charge, and now they charge $3.00 from Memorial Day through Labor Day. You may purchase a $25.00 season pass.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I don't use the ramps though because it's not necessary and it holds up the ramp line.


I've paid for five boat registrations this year and don't feel guilty at all using the ramp for my kayaks. 

The Handicapped Access ramp at the far north end is a good place to put in too, and I've used the others as well. You can also put in at the marina.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

ratherbecasting said:


> True. I don't mind paying the $3.00 fee. It would cost me more than $3.00 in gas to pull my boat to another ramp. Plus, the lines at the campground are short if there is a line.


I've launched many times from the CG all year long and have never paid a fee. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

backlashed said:


> I've paid for five boat registrations this year and don't feel guilty at all using the ramp for my kayaks.


 I don't feel guilty about using the ramps but if I leave the lake in the middle of the day why risk the chance of waiting on a half dozen recreational boaters blocking the ramp for hours especially on a summer W/E. On most of lakes there are easy "out of the way" places to slide in a yak or canoe 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

theyre probly not going to charge anything if they see a kayak... mostly just the boats


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

backlashed said:


> I've paid for five boat registrations this year and don't feel guilty at all using the ramp for my kayaks.
> 
> The Handicapped Access ramp at the far north end is a good place to put in too, and I've used the others as well. You can also put in at the marina.


I don't feel guilty either. It's more just respect thing and plus waiting in line sucks so I just push in from the bank lol


----------

